# Shell Dwellers (multis)



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

As I am about to have a free 10 gal, I wanted to throw a few multis in it. I have done a lot of research and videos and have fallen in love with these guys.

I went to my LFS and they had multis and other shellies in a tank with out shells in them. Should I be concerned with this? I feel sketchy about this cause they had a rock cave in the tank and the fish where hangin out around it. I just don't want to invest in these guys if they will not be "normal" because they we stocked with out their natural modes of hiding?

Also, I keep reading pros and cons for having live plants in a shellie tank. I wasn't planning on going crazy with plants, but would a plant or two be ok in a tank? Anyone use one over the other and have any feedback?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Shellies need the shells, and should be fine from lfs. They will take to the shells fast. Don't think they would go to well with plants though, and they do like a higher ph.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have multis. They need shells and lots and lots of them. I also have plants in with mine, java fern & anubias, anything that doesnt require planting in the substrate.

Awesome little fish!


----------

